# Teuerster Gegenstand



## Blackietheradras (28. Oktober 2010)

Hiho leute
Ich wollte mal fragen was der teuerste Gegenstand ist den ihr je
gekauft habt
verkauft habt
gesehen habt

Fragt nicht nach dem Sinn dieses Themas, es gibt keinen, ausser ein bisschen Interesse :-)

bei mir sinds:
gekauft: ka, glaub en Pet für ca. 500g
verkauft: ebenfalls ka , aber glaub en makellosen schwarzen Diamanten für 200g...
gesehen: 120k für ein Epic-Pferd

Grüsse Blàckìe-Theradras-Blutelfe-Jäger

PS: pls nur einzelgegenstände, nicht irgendwie wie viel ihr für Juwe stufe 200-450 skill ausgegeben habt :-)
    pls keine Meterlangen Dialoge, sondern wie bei mir Zeile 9-12, zusammen mit nem kleinen Kommentar vielleicht :-)

Thx für Antwort


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2010)

gesehen: Der epic-papagei. Ging glaub ich für 40k weg.
verkauft: Welpling für 2k
gekauft: Glaub das war damals der nachtwächter für 300g
Hatte kb bei Schurkenduellen so lang auf firsthit zu warten^^


----------



## Raindog (28. Oktober 2010)

Episches Fliegen. 5k

Ist zwar nicht direkt ein gegenstand. Aber mehr Gold hab ich nie ausgegeben.


----------



## wildrazor09 (28. Oktober 2010)

gekauft zu bc nen epic hammer für 1k oder so

Verkauft mal 5 elementium barren auf einmal je 1,2k das stück oder nen welpling für 2k

Chopper 20k oder dieser eine unglücksbringer für 20 k


----------



## DaJula (28. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft : Gürtel des einsamen adligen   für 20k (der erste der auf meinen server im ah zu kaufen war ^^)

Verkauft : Al'ars Asche (Phönix Mount) für 100k im raid vertickt ^^

gesehen : Fungebot mit nem grauen crap item für 500k


----------



## sharas1 (28. Oktober 2010)

390k für den spektraltiger, 240k für den flammenden hippographen...beide bei uns im /2 gesehen...

Mein teuerster erkaufter gegenstand war die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...ich glaube damals 5,5k oder so...


----------



## Cathan (28. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: Chopper ca 16k oder mehr (damals als Titanstahl noch einen CD hatte.)
verkauft: Haunted Memorian oder wie es heist (das Item dass man beim Bc->wotlk event bekommen hat dass manchmal einen geist ruft der einen verfolgt.)
7k
gesehen: Das Rote DK Pferd von der Shadowmourne Questreihe für 180k


----------



## Sagmentus (28. Oktober 2010)

Das teuerste gesehen: Foliant für Schildkröte aus ZG, steht bei uns für 27k im ah^^ (Käufer blieben bisher aus) xD
Gekauft: schnelles fliegen 4k das meiste was ich ausgegeben hab
Verkauft: Ein Fürstenzirkon für 760g


----------



## Freyen (28. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: Wie Dog, das 5k Epic-Fliegen (sonst Mats zw. 50 und 100 Gold)
verkauft: ca. 100g irgendein Erz-20er-Stack
gesehen: Azurblauer Welpling ca. 15k


----------



## IkilledKenny (28. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Merlins Robe für 3K ( Epic Fliegen jetzt nicht dazu gezählt)
Verkauft: Ramponierter Schwertgriff für 13k
Gesehen: weiß ich net


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2010)

Netherstoff Stack für über 150k Gold im AH.


----------



## lolGER61095 (28. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: ramponierter schwertgriff 10k
verkauft: raptor haustier am ersten tag 7k 2mal
gesehen: ka


----------



## Krezton (28. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft : Schwertgriff für 10 k 
Gekauft : Chopper für 14500 g dank dem Schwertgriff ;D
Gesehen : Den epic Papagei für 25 k war das glaube ich


----------



## khain22 (28. Oktober 2010)

gesehen ne spitzhacke für 99999 gold (das maximale was man im ah angeben kann ) war wohl ein scherzkeks ^^ 
verkauft chopper für 15 k 
gekauft chopper für 13 k haha ^^


----------



## Interminator (28. Oktober 2010)

also gesehen im ah das todesritter mount was man da mit frostmourne und so bekommt ^^ für 90k glaub ich O.O
verkauft ...keine ahnung xD
gekauft nen chopper für 16,5k


----------



## Alux (28. Oktober 2010)

> Verkauft : Al'ars Asche (Phönix Mount) für 100k im raid vertickt ^^




*NICE ONE*


----------



## !Tilu! (28. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: Schwertgriff am ersten tag für 21k

Gekauft: Dieses grüne schleim Pet für 4k

Gesehen: das rote dk Pferd für 170k...


----------



## Piando (28. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: 4k für Epic Fliegen

Verkauft: 3,5k für Primordial Saronite

Gesehen (war aber nur ein Angebot): 30k +  Schwertgriff für T10 Token


----------



## Al_xander (28. Oktober 2010)

Tundramammut des Reisenden 12 (?) k


----------



## coolcasis (28. Oktober 2010)

hmm verkauft: ne komplette rüssi geschmiedet(mats vorhanden) 140g tg bekommen ^^
gekauft: epic fliegen 5k
gesehen: 10k für jede menge funzeugs für meine damalige hochzeit(warum ham frauen immer so viel schotter??)


----------



## Al_xander (28. Oktober 2010)

Ramponierter Schwertgriff 36k


----------



## Espe89 (28. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Epicfliegen für meine 3 Twinks (so wars leveln einfach super angenehm )
Verkauft: Urtümliches Saronit: 4x an einem Tag mit allen 4 80er Chars für 5000g das Stück. Wenn ich überlege für wie wenig es jetzt gehandelt wird
Gesehen: Ramponierter Schwertgriff für 40k


----------



## jordilaforge (28. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: Tundramammut 18k

verkauft: Brustplatte von fauldarm hero 5,5k

gesehen im AH: hyazinara 15k

gesehen im chat/raid: ross aus dem beutel vom LK 200k


----------



## Shemichaza (28. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Spektraltiger für 420k Gold da mussten meine 2 Bankchar´s dran glauben 
Verkauft: Verfluchtes Andenken 9k


----------



## Ohrensammler (28. Oktober 2010)

Ein Silberblatt für 3000g

Im Ernst!

(Grund: Goldmulen übers freie AH mit meiner besseren Hälfte  )


----------



## BlackGuardian (28. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Glaube das war damals Grandeur für 4,5k
Verkauft: ICC Randomdropp Armschiene für 10k
Gesehen: ICC Mount (DK Ross) für 350k O.o


----------



## Morcan (28. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: 28k Ramponierter Schwertgriff
Gekauft: 7,7k Ramponierter Schwertgriff 
Gesehen: Arthas Sonderloot-Mount zwischen 150k und 300k...der Händler war nicht der hellste, wurde jedes Mal teurer und gekauft hats eh keiner


----------



## Spyzz (28. Oktober 2010)

gekauft Icc Ring für 11k
verkauft Blauen Welping ( oder so ) für 4k
und gesehen hab ich den Amanibär für glaube 30k... (man bedenke es war zu bc, kurz vor WtoLk)

Naja aber sonst kenn ich viele die mit 200k in der Tasche rumlaufen und sich mit ihren Ah Bot ins Ah stellen ^^


----------



## Vaishyana (29. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: Rüstung für 7000 Gold

Gekauft: Hm... Episches Fliegen 5000 Goold, im AH glaube ich für 2500 ne Hose

Gesehen: Spektraltiger Mount 120.000 Gold


----------



## Pro328 (29. Oktober 2010)

GEEKAUFT : Der gute alte Chopper 17000 Gold


----------



## Andoral1990 (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft   Hordeargentumpets: Alle so um die 2k Gold damals

wobei ich mir auch schon rüstungsteile hab herstellen lassen die alles in allem jeweils etwa 6k-10k gold kosten je nach dem was es für ein teil ist. aber am stück waren die pets das teuerste.

verkauft. ramponierter schwertgriff und das gleich 2x für 50k als die ini raus kam und es den bug gab

gesehen, den wappenrock des lichtbringers für 120k und das amulett von jaine für ebensfalls 120k im ah


----------



## Blackben (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: ICC ring 12,5k gold - Chopper mats 12-13k gold

Verkauft: Urtümliches Saronit 6k stück (hatte 5 vk)

Gesehn: epic haustier papagei 28k


----------



## Chillers (29. Oktober 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ein Silberblatt für 3000g
> 
> Im Ernst!
> 
> (Grund: Goldmulen übers freie AH mit meiner besseren Hälfte  )



Schlappohr?


----------



## Neitras (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: schnelles fliegen 5000g
verkauft: urtümliches saronite 8000g
teuerste gesehn: ööhh ka xD


----------



## Kæran (29. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: Schwertgriff in der ersten Woche für 30k
Gekauft: Das letzte teurere waren die T10 Füße für ~4k
Gesehen: Der Papagei für 40k


----------



## madmurdock (29. Oktober 2010)

16k Mammut.


----------



## Izara (29. Oktober 2010)

Alux schrieb:


> *NICE ONE*



Is doch billig ^^ Bei der Droppchance  Hätt ich auch gekauft.. Mir hat damals der RL für das Mount von Sartharion 3D 25er 60k geboten (habs aber trotzdem meinem Freund geschenkt ^^ ). Also der leuchtende Vogel is das Gold auf jeden Fall wert..

BTT:

gekauft: Chopper für 14k

verkauft: 264er Zauberstab (keine Ahnung, wie der hieß) für fast 10k

gesehen: Gaulimitation des DK-Pferds (epischer Abklatsch aus der Kiste des LK ^^) für 200k - mittlerweile geht das glaub für 100k weg, wobei der Wappenrock des Lichtbringers genauso teuer ist (aber mehr Sinn macht ^^ Meiner Meinung nach, aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden).




Wobei teuer ja immer relativ ist.. Wie hier schon einer schrieb: das Silberblatt für 3k ist relativ betrachtet ja teurer ^^ aber who cares  die Leut schmeißen eh für nix ihr Gold ausm Fenster xD )


----------



## theIGamer (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: epic Reitskill (5k)

verkauft: Battered Hilt (9,5k)


----------



## Imonaboat (29. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: Chopper für 21k, noch 2009 
Gekauft: Als AH Händler kaufe ich öfters in einem AH Besuch Items für 30k+ usw
Gesehen: Scherzkekse die Froststoff oder anderen Müll teuer reinstellen bzw. flammender Hyppogreif für 250k


----------



## Vanitra (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: Kirin Tor Ring für 8K inklusive Updates bisher ca. 11K
(12.04.2008, als man noch keinen Ruf für die Fraktion farmen konnte und es nichts anderes für das ganze Gold gab) 

verkauft: 2x Schwertgriff für jeweils 14K


----------



## blindhai (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: Schlössling von Teldrassil - 1500 Gold (als er grade frisch rauskam und noch niemand wusste, dass man dafür auch mehr verlangen kann)
verkauft: Schwertgriff - 7000 (als der 20% Buff aktivwar, meine ich)


----------



## Sulli (29. Oktober 2010)

Maske des Blutelfen für 3K verkauft , Epicfliegen 5K für 3 Chars , Meisterl. Fliegen 4K im mom nur für 1Char, ach ja und 16K für den Mammut des Reisenden ....


----------



## Bunkerzwergl (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Pala Plattengurt Anfang ICC 15k

Verkauft: LK Kill 30k ^^

Gesehen: wie viele das Mount völlig überteuert!


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Tundramammut 16k

Verkauft: Schwertgriff 21k

Gesehen: Papagei 199k


----------



## Nikolis (29. Oktober 2010)

für alle, die es bisher noch nicht begriffen haben... wenn da jemand froststoff oder saroniterze oder andere mats für 99999 gold reinstellen, dann hat das mit statistikverzerrung des addons "auctioneer" zu tun.
damit wird der vom addon errechnete durchschnittspreis künstlich in die höhe getrieben!

5k fliegen als teuersten kauf hier anzugeben find ich etwas albern, da ich das schon 7x machen mußte.

teuerstes gekauftes: die basis-mats für den chopper für 12,5k gold
teuerstes verkauftes: der "hut des ersten maats" für 2,5k (was eigentlich viel zu billig war *schnief*)
teuerstes gesehenes: schwertgriff für 21k


----------



## Hosenschisser (29. Oktober 2010)

Nikolis schrieb:


> 5k fliegen als teuersten kauf hier anzugeben find ich etwas albern, da ich das schon 7x machen mußte.



Und weil das bei dir so ist, sprichst du anderen, bei denen das nicht so ist, ihr Recht ab hier zu posten. 


PS: Die Mats für den Chopper hier als teuersten Kauf anzugeben, find ich etwas albern, da es ein Mount vom NPC gibt was 16k kostet.


----------



## ICE-Q (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Tundramammut für 16k

Verkauft: ka

Gesehen: Zügel des scharlachroten Todesstreitrosses für 200k


----------



## odinxd (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: Dunkelmondkarte Grandeur damals noch für 5 k
verkauft: ramponierter Schwertgriff 9k
gesehen: irgendein grauer gegenstand für 90k (glaube nich das der verkäufer den losgeworden ist )


----------



## Cazor (29. Oktober 2010)

teuerster Verkauf: gekauft Hyazinthara für 11500 G per Gebot im AH - verkauft am selben Tag für 17000 G
teuerster Einkauf: Chopper für 13k + Kleinkram (Titanstahlbarren, Arktischer Pelz, Kobaltbolzen)

teuerster gesehener Gegenstand: /2 (reicher bekannter Pala des Servers): biete 50k für Umhang des Lichtbringers (das Ding aus der Schattengramwundertüte)


----------



## Feldheld (29. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: breastplate of white knight 3.5k

gekauft: boots of kingly upheaval  ca. 9k

fettester Verkauf als Newbie: Orb of Deception (in winterspring gedropt), verkauft für 800g, multiplizierte mein damaliges "Vermögen" mit einem Schlag auf rund das 10fache

Nie werde ich kapieren, wie man für diesen dämlichen, nervigen Chopper son Haufen g ausgeben kann. Mir reicht schon das stinkige Geknatter des in Dalaran vorm Engi-Laden geparkten.


----------



## Mondenkynd (29. Oktober 2010)

Gesehen: Todesstreitross 150k - 200k
Gekauft: Tundramammut des Reisenden
Verkauft: Ramponierter Schwertgriff für 7-8k glaube ich


----------



## dolg88 (29. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: Rezept Chimärenkotelett für 1 K
Gekauft: Gamaschen des gewobenen Todes für 4,8 K
Gesehen: Schwertgriff für 20K


----------



## Cazor (29. Oktober 2010)

Feldheld schrieb:


> Nie werde ich kapieren, wie man für diesen dämlichen, nervigen Chopper son Haufen g ausgeben kann. Mir reicht schon das stinkige Geknatter des in Dalaran vorm Engi-Laden geparkten.




lieber 13k für



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



als das blöde Mammut, das noch teurer ist.


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: Chopper (mit 4 Chars), Tundramammut
verkauft: mehrere Ingi-Gewehre für je 2,0 - 2,5k
gesehen: k.A.


----------



## pwnytaure (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: 1k für den Titanstahlwächter damals^^
Verkauft: Niebelung nachm Raid an nen Mage für 4k
Gesehen: kA


----------



## Sin (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Kaltwetterflug: 475G
Verkauft: Stack leder für 15G
Gesehen: KA


----------



## Esda (29. Oktober 2010)

Selber gekauft: episches Fliegen, noch nie mehr Gold auf einen schlag ausgegeben. 


Teuerstes gesehen: 75k für Mimirons Kopf gildenintern.


----------



## Vadesh (29. Oktober 2010)

Bei uns war mal das Pferd das droppt, wenn jemand im Raid Shadowmourne hat und den Lich König tötet für 500.000 Gold im AH. Gekauft es wohl keiner.

Ich glaub das Pferd heißt Scarlet Deathcharger oder so ähnlich. Sieht genau aus wie das DK-Mount in Rot.


----------



## c0bRa (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: 21k Ramponierter Schwertgriff
Verkauft: 5,5k Dunkelmondkartenset
Gesehen: 40k Hyazinthara (hab ich aber für 10k bekommen)


----------



## Certas100 (29. Oktober 2010)

DaJula schrieb:


> gesehen : Fungebot mit nem grauen crap item für 500k



das war wohl eher, weil jemand seine Kohle verschoben hat


----------



## Bellthane (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Chopper für 14k, 30 ZM auf Waffe Rezept für rund 2k und Kreuzfahrer auf Waffe für gut 1k.
Verkauft: Dieses Andenken aus dem Wotlk-Pre-Event für ich glaub 5k
Gesehen: Wie viele hier das Mount von Arthas um rund 100k und der Wappenrock des Lichtbringers auch um 100k.


----------



## Æxodus (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: ramponierten Schwertgriff für 8k

Verkauft: Dunkelmondkarte: Grandeur für 11,5k

im Ah gesehen: an einem Tag wo absolut keine Frostlotus im AH waren hat mal einer 2 Frostlotus für 82000 Gold Sofortkauf reingestellt. Bieten war auf 1 Kupfer mein ich mal weiss net mehr genau ^^

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Muuhkuhh (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: pet für 500g
verkauft: icc stoff schultern(rnd dropp) 14k
gesehen: baron mount 100k


----------



## Freakypriest (29. Oktober 2010)

Gesehen Schattengramquest Mount : 135000g
Gekauft alle Mammuts an einem Tag : 25000g (Waren es ca)
Verkauft RND Epic aus ICC quest : 7000g


----------



## std123 (29. Oktober 2010)

verkauft schwertgriff 14k
gekauft tundramammut 16k
gesehen ka


----------



## Sentury (29. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: Schwertgriff für 11k g
Gekauft: Schnelles Fliegen für 5k g (von oben genanntem gewinn)
Gesehen: Rotes DK-Pferdchen für 180k g


----------



## Bighorn (29. Oktober 2010)

Mal hoch rechnen Schattenschneide 75k Gold bei einem Preis von 3k pro urtümliches Saronit.
Kommen noch die Nebenkosten um an das Blut von Modermine und Fauldarm zu kommen.

Hätte da noch den Titel "Königsmörder" für 50k Gold anzubieten.


----------



## Fabinius (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft habe ich eine Plattenhose für 14k 
vk...mmhh.... glaube Plattenbrust für 16k
und gesehen.... mmhh 220k dieses Jaina und Sylvanna ding was Arthas droppt, beide von einem anbieter^^


----------



## Super PePe (29. Oktober 2010)

Verkauft: Rubinfarbene Sonnenbrille für 10000
Gekauft: MdR für 16k (Dala)


----------



## Redday (29. Oktober 2010)

verkauft: den schwertgriff für 16k
gekauft: irgendein icc-craftingteil für ca 8k
gesehen: den epischen papagei für zigtausend gold, weiß nimmer genau wie viel (wohl das item mit dem schlechtesten preis-leistungs-verhältnis im spiel) und ersteigerte erfolge wie icc 25 hm mit drachen um weit über 100k (ist aber kein item)


----------



## Blackietheradras (29. Oktober 2010)

Grüsse vom Autor
@khain22 man kann mehr als 99999g im ah angeben, vielleicht meintest du noch ne 9 dazu? also eigtl. eine million.
Ansonsten schon Danke an alle, ich hab mir nicht alle Antworten angesehen, ich hoffe euch hats auch geholfen oder Spass gemacht dieses Thema zu lesen 
@daJula GZ! für die 100k, der wär ich gern gewesen, der das einfach mal so schnell hinblättern kann. Manomann, 100k hätte ich auch gerne auf einen Schlag


----------



## Flowersun (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: 600g für n Pet
Verkauft: Ebenfalls 600g für den Ramponierten Schwertgriff
Gesehen: 120Kg für so ne ganz seltene Rüssi...

In mir steckt ein Geschäftsmann


----------



## Firechaos (29. Oktober 2010)

Verkauftas rote DK Mount vom Baron für 210k

gekauft:Urtümliche Saronite 2,8k

gesehen: 200 Relikte von Ulduar für 21k

xD


----------



## amdosh (29. Oktober 2010)

Mein persönliches Horroritem während Classic war dieses Grüne Rezept, was einen Blauen oder Lila seltenheitsgrad sehr verdient hätte:
Plan: Stahlwaffenkette 
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6046

Der höchste Preis davon ist bei Allakhazam mit 5000g angegeben über deren Datensammler.
http://wow.allakhaza...html?witem=6046

Selbst bekommen in Classic hab ich es einmal mit ca 160 g angekauft (nicht genug Gold gehabt = Freund hat mit gespendet und es bekommen) und einmal im AH für ca 10s. Angesichst dass es damals noch eine andere Spielmechanik mit der Verhinderung der Entwaffnung gab, war es mir damals in Classic wichtiger als andere Verzauberungen. Ohne Waffe kämpfen war mir ein Greul, speziell bei den Piraten oder wenn es mal einer im BG gemacht hat ...


----------



## D@rksun (29. Oktober 2010)

gekauft: Chopper 15k, 3er Mammut 16k
verkauft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (29. Oktober 2010)

verkauft: Das Anub-25er-Trinket für 10k
gekauft: an nem Item wahrscheinlich Primordial Saronite für ~400g das Stück, ansonsten halt Epic Fliegen
gesehn: den Ara für 25k


----------



## Tiferio (29. Oktober 2010)

puh sind eure Zahlen hoch ich kann nich mithalten^^

Gekauft: 5k epic-fliegen oder 100g fürn Steinchen
Verkauft: Ne Glyphe für 20g
Gesehen: Ich glaub des war mal des Don Santos Gewehr für 20k


----------



## Kuisito (29. Oktober 2010)

Gekauft: Diesen 200er Streitkolben am anfang von Wotlk fuer ca. 2000g. (Epic fliegen zaehl ich mal nich mit)


----------



## Rygel (29. Oktober 2010)

DaJula schrieb:


> Verkauft : Al'ars Asche (Phönix Mount) für 100k im raid vertickt ^^





Vaishyana schrieb:


> Gesehen: Spektraltiger Mount 120.000 Gold


beides toll! wenn ich die kohle hätte würde ich sie nur für sowas ausgeben. items legt man zu schnell wieder ab, aber mounts nutzt man immer.


----------

